# c++ anfänger braucht hilfe



## jasorn (7. Februar 2004)

HI,

ich brauche ein bisschen hilfe in sachen c++ ich bin ein absoluter anfänger und muss unbedingt die Grundlegenden sachen innerhalb von 2 - 3 Wochen lernen.

Kann mir jemand Helfen?

Ich hab nen Borland C++ 6 Builder hier am start. 

Währe Nett wenn mir jemand helfen bezw. mir gute tips oder ein paar testaufgaben geben könnte.


----------



## Kachelator (7. Februar 2004)

> ich brauche ein bisschen hilfe in sachen c++ ich bin ein absoluter anfänger und muss unbedingt die Grundlegenden sachen innerhalb von 2 - 3 Wochen lernen.


  Uh, da brauchst du aber mehr als ein bischen Hilfe. Besorg dir ein gutes Buch! Leider kann ich dir kein aktuelles Anfängerbuch empfehlen - ist bei mir schon zu lange her, aber vielleicht hilft dir Google weiter. Vielleicht findest du auch was im Netz.. Ich habe da was im Hinterkopf von wegen "Learning C++ in 21 days" oder so - das müsste zumindest zeitlich hinkommen, wenn du englisch kannst.


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (8. Februar 2004)

Das würde es auch in deutsch geben "C++ in 21 Tagen" von Markt und Technik, falls du kein englisch kannst   . 
2-3 Wochen scheint mir aber wirklich zuwenig Zeit  
Da wirst du nicht viel hinbekommen, würde ich behaupten.

Noch ne Buchempfehlung:
Das Buch sei gut, sau günstig und einfach zu verstehen:*klick mich* 
Hab das aber Buch selber nie gelesen!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (8. Februar 2004)

"C++ in 21 Tagen" ist imo empfehlenswert. Das gibt es übrigens als kostenloses EBook im Netzt. Den Link solltest du hier im Forum finden.


----------



## Kachelator (8. Februar 2004)

> "C++ in 21 Tagen" von Markt und Technik, falls du kein englisch kannst


  Au ha, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.


----------



## Sway (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *"C++ in 21 Tagen" ist imo empfehlenswert. Das gibt es übrigens als kostenloses EBook im Netzt. Den Link solltest du hier im Forum finden. *




Genau das habe ich eben gesucht, doch leider wollen die mir rund 2€ annehmen... hast du vielleicht n link für mich?


----------



## Kachelator (12. Februar 2004)

http://www.secretgate.org/c++.zip

Warum hast du nicht weitergesucht?


----------



## Sway (12. Februar 2004)

Danke, aber dieser Link ist für VisualC und funktioniert leider auch nicht. 

Was ich momentan suche ist das C++ in 21Tagen, aber entweder wollen die Geld sehen oder verweisen auf diese URL, die leider auf eine leere seite zeigt. 
http://www.informit.de/books/c++21/data/start.htm


Vielleicht hat jemand einen Link der noch funktioniert. Wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Kachelator (12. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir geht der Link. Ich hatte zuerst einen Kaputten, den habe ich aber durch einen Funktionierenden ersetzt. Habe das Zip auch gesaugt. 

Du hast allerdings recht, Visual C++ kommt auch vor, ist jedoch anscheinend nicht Schwerpunkt.

Ich habe es nochmal durchgeblättert, und es ist tatsächlich das richtige Dokument. Hier noch einmal der Link:  http://www.secretgate.org/c++.zip


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (14. Februar 2004)

also manchmal seit ihr echt alle hilflos. Wahrscheinlich machen die für jeden einzelnen Internetuser einen eigenen Link.

http://download.pearsoned.de/leseecke/VCPLUS6_21Tg/data/start.htm

und der FUNKTIONIERT SICHER! und der ist "nur" für Visual C++. Denn für normales Konsolenprogrammieren gibt es tausend andere Seiten die man sich nur im Internet suchen muss. Falls man jedoch zu faul ist oder man unfähig ist google zu benutzen lässt man sich doch brav die Links von anderen Leuten aufzählen oder nicht,....


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (15. Februar 2004)

@Sebastian & Co
Ich kanns  echt nicht mehr hören. Es heißt hier nun mal "USER helfen USERN".
Und nicht "USER sagen anderen Usern sie sollen googln". 
Wenn du nicht helfen willst, lass es halt. 
Ich weiß, dass es nervig ist, wenn manche sich keine Mühe machen und hier  schnell was posten. Aber das rechtfertig nicht derart arogante Antworten.


----------



## Kachelator (15. Februar 2004)

@Jasorn, Sway: Seid ihr damit weitergekommen?

@Mr. Undertaker: Sebastians Post  klingt wirklich nicht besonders nett, aber er hat immerhin einen Link geliefert, der möglicherweise das Problem löst.

<off topic>
Ich helfe gerne, aber mich ärgert es, wenn ich feststellen muss, dass die Infomation, um die gebeten wird, innerhalb von 30 Sekunden durch eine Suche im Netz zu bekommen ist. Es ist dann in der Tat eine gewisse Mühe, denjenigen daraufhinzuweisen, dass er das auch mal selber probieren kann. Ich denke nicht, dass dieser Thread so sehr schiefgelaufen ist und möchte auch keinen Streit anfangen. Keine Kritik an einem der Poster hier! Aber ich finde, dass bereits beantwortete Fragen nicht unbedingt aufwändig noch einmal beantwortet werden müssen, wenn die Lösung nur 30 Sekunden entfernt liegt. Meine Energie spare ich mir lieber für die Fälle auf, wo das Finden einer Lösung wirklich etwas mehr Einsatz erfordert. 
</off topic>


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (15. Februar 2004)

brrr...

Ich weiss das der nicht nett war. Aber sind wir hier in einem Zickenforum? Zu Kachelator: Er trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf

Und jetzt sei nicht gleich eingeschnappt wenn jemand einen "gröberen" Post schreibt Mr.Undertaker!


----------



## Sway (17. Februar 2004)

Ja, ich bin weiter gekommen mit dem Buch...


@nur 30sekunden gesucht: ich hab min 15min gesucht und "wie gesagt" nur die kostenpflichtigen Abieter und die defekten links gefunden. Also bitte die Füße still, danke


----------



## Kachelator (17. Februar 2004)

> @nur 30sekunden gesucht: ich hab min 15min gesucht


  Ü-ben, ü-ben, ü-ben, dann wirst du so schnell wie ich! *duck*


----------



## Sway (17. Februar 2004)

Naja, wenn man weiss wo nach man suchen soll ist das sicher einfach. Ich habe nach "c++ in 21 Tagen" gesucht, bzw mit dem Zusatz "download".

Klar bin ich kein google Profi, aber in 99% der Fälle finde ich alles ohne probleme  


p.s.: ich finde es ja auch so, das die "only first result" Klicker, Forumverbot kriegen sollten.


----------



## chibisuke (17. Februar 2004)

Also C++ in 21 Tagen kannst du IMHO in den Wind schießen.

ich hab das teil irgendwo auf net CD als PDF rumliegen, aber ich musste leider feststellen das dort fast ausschließlich MFC im zusammenhang mit VC++ behandelt wird.

aber wer suchet der findet.. und ich finde schnell
http://www.c-plusplus.de/tutorials.htm

z.B. könnte man es mal mit diesem e-book hier versuchen
http://www.c-plusplus.de/tuts/c/c_softwareentwicklung_in_c.zip


----------



## Patrick Kamin (17. Februar 2004)

*-*



> Also C++ in 21 Tagen kannst du IMHO in den Wind schießen.
> 
> ich hab das teil irgendwo auf net CD als PDF rumliegen, aber ich musste leider feststellen das dort fast ausschließlich MFC im zusammenhang mit VC++ behandelt wird.


Das verwechselst du mit der "VC++ in 21 Tagen" Version.


----------



## chibisuke (17. Februar 2004)

hmm? gibts da etwa 2?


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (17. Februar 2004)

kleine Aufklärung  :

C++ in 21 Tagen von Jesse Liberty (Schwerpunkt: Ansi C++)
ISBN: 3827256240
amazon-link 


Visual C++ 6 in 21 Tagen von Davis Chapman (Schwerpunkt MFC)
-> siehe Link von Sebastian Thalhammer
ISBN: 3827220351
amazon-link 


Visual C++ .net in 21 Tagen auch von Davis Chapman (Schwerpunkt: .net + mfc)
ISBN: 3827263204
amazon-link


----------

